# How Do You Store Your Transfers?



## RS71 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have some plastisol transfers measuring in 17 inches in height, 13-14 inches in width, others smaller. I have 20+ and only plan on adding more. What is the best way to store transfers in 1 location? How do you store your transfers?

I use to keep them in the cardboard things they came shipped in, then the vendor started shipping them in the long USPS Priority Mail boxes. Whenever I had to pull out designs to do orders, I had to bring all the different boxes/packages out, take them to my room from the hall closet where I had them stored, took a few trips to bring them all out.

I was thinking of getting some sort of filing cabinet, but of course would need one with deep enough drawers. It would be much easier and a faster process to have ALL designs in 1 location, alphabetized by their design name, but I do not know what I can use for this storage idea.

I know the designs should be standing up, on their side, not stacked or laid out flat. 

I was hoping to hear some feedback on how others are storing dozens of transfers. Any tips or links to a product you use would be extremely helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a file cabinet and it doesn't solve the issue. You will not be able to place them in the drawers the conventional way. Drawers width is not wide enough. 

I placed them in folders and laid them in the drawers after removing the bracket that holds folders but now when I need to pull a customers job I have to search through piles.

I would like to hear of a solution too.

Sent from my D6708 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Crystalchloe (Apr 10, 2015)

You should put them in the dark and cool place ,it's the least


----------



## RS71 (Sep 29, 2009)

Dark and cool place is how they are stored, that's not the problem. It's the actual storage of the transfers.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought a big plastic tub from Lowes (or some place like that) with a cover. It is wide enough and long enough to fit the transfers in without bending. Then, I took the box that the transfer came in (from Transfer Express, for example) and cut it in half (with a little left over).

The top flap of the box becomes a tab on which I wrote in Sharpie some details about the design. Then, I stack all my designs on top of each other, each different design separated by a piece of cardboard with a tab.

It might not be the best solution but it works for me.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Regarding the topic at hand. I get them in clear plastic transfer bags. The transfers I don't use up I put back in the clear bags they came in then store them all in a big box. I mark what transfer is in each bag.


----------

